# Will mormons 1 year food supply remains safe?



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

I have known many members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints who prepare a one year food supply because they obeyed their leader's counsel. These people are good people and they are very kind to all.

Now my concern are for these responsible and humble people. when disater strikes surely food shortage will occur which will usually happen. Will these good people be safe from loooters and robbers?

I mean, they have gold mines inside their cabinets and under their stairs!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I would imagine many of them are prepared to defend their stash as well. I wonder how many folks in the general population even know the mormons store food? We know because we travel in the same circles, but others?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

A lot of people know and the word will spread fast if TEOTWAWKI happens.
Just like everyone else they will only keep their food if they are willing and able to kill those that try to take it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know about there, but here the Amish are armed...dh just bought me a youth single shot 20 guage from an acquaintance at the village.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought the amish were pacifist and that they are an exept from the draft. That might be the shakers though.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

They are hunters.

But they would NEVER never never shoot someone... not even in self defense!

I lived with the Amish for 2 years while learning to farm with horses. That was quite an experience... no electricity, no radios, no TVs, no cars, - no B.S., thier children are like little angels, not spoiled and jaded with the rest of society's horrible baggage like other children are.

I speak Pennsylvania Dutch, lived and dressed like they did, went to thier chruch services, and they trusted me.

I love them... -and am worried about them! They would quickly become victims...

- BC


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BasecampUSA said:


> They are hunters.
> 
> But they would NEVER never never shoot someone... not even in self defense!
> 
> ...


how long did it take you to go through *convincement* after you converted?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> They are hunters.
> 
> But they would NEVER never never shoot someone... not even in self defense!
> 
> ...


You must have lived with Pennsylvania Amish...dh says Joseph let him know noone would hurt his baby or wife---they are armed and not only for hunting.
Ky. Amish must have different values.


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*just wanna know jay2*



JayJay said:


> I don't know about there, but here the Amish are armed...dh just bought me a youth single shot 20 guage from an acquaintance at the village.


hi jay2, i do not know the meaning of the amish, what does that refer to or suppose to mean? thank you


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

rock a wiki:
Amish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Mormons*

I wouldn't worry much about the Latter Day Saints.

They are not pacificests but actually have a pretty violent track record in history.


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*thank you for that*

i was confused at first because I understand amish as an adjective and not as a noun that was why i was confuse. it may be a slang language.

but thank you for that wiki info. it helps =)

I was thinking the Mormons will be flocking to their beautiful chapels for refuge perhaps. Because, imagining the scenario that their would be many hungry people, it would be easier a group when it is isolated than scattered

Do you think the Mormon people will do that?


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*My understanding of amish*

as i read more about the amish people and their way of life I came to know that they do still live in classical lifestyle which I believe hinder their growth and maximize their potential that the Lord of Host wants us to be

I think the amish people do not have cellphones, more of an Ipod -)

I believe those who have amish neighbors are the most eligible to provide answers because out from their testimony we can know of the amish people and their culture =)


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Mormons*

Mormons tend to see themselves as a chosen people and have anticipated a time when they will need a years supply of food. They are and always have been well armed and will fight to protect their famiely members and their church leaders. They are not pacificists! They believe in "blood atonment" for sin. At one point in their history, they declared war on the U S Goverment.
In a time of social and sociatial chaos, I would not try to take a mormans provisions away from him !


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*thank you for that*

jay, just to say thank you for that =)

it is a great reference -)

we sure can trust wikipedia


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

*Armed, Well Stocked, and Friendly Mormon...*

Hi Folks,

Although I wouldn't want to speak for anyone but myself... Generally speaking we members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints "Mormons" are very thoughtful of our neighbors and will help in a time of crisis. There is ample evidence of this in virtually every country and during all types of calamity.

My family's goal is to prepare what we need for our own needs, our extended family, and our neighbors to the greatest extent possible. We are ALL brothers and sisters after all.

In the spirit of complete disclosure... I am far more concerned about our spiritual well-being than our temporal well-being, as that has far more lasting; even, eternal consequences. That said; I have a sacred obligation and stewardship to care for my family and as many others as I can. I take this seriously and am actively "prepping" like so many of you fine folks. As a side note; that is why I got into the water purifier biz.

In my mind's eye, I see a large log home with outbuildings and supplies, along with about 40 acres of land that can be cultivated. I do not yet have this place of refuge, but it is my chief "material" goal. If "TEOTWAWKI" happens, I see allowing anyone willing to share in whatever resources we may have, if they are willing to help out and care for each other.

If there are marauders who would try to kill us for food or control, or for some other reason; I personally have no qualms about protecting our lives. I would hope, of course, that they would just ask for food and be willing to help grow more and serve and protect the emerging community.

I realize that may all be naive thinking. But, if things get bad, I will do as I have always done and do my best to follow the Savior and serve my fellow man; not take up arms against him unless I must to preserve the lives of the innocent. Unfortunately, negotiation may not be an option, and I don't personally believe that "turning the other cheek" is always the right answer in every situation. There is after all... "A time to kill."

So, there you have it. I speak only for myself, but I think there is nothing extreme in my thinking. Furthermore; planning and executing as we are brings us peace and hope. I love our human family and hope enough of us are prepared for whatever disaster, natural or otherwise, to alleviate much of the suffering that seems inevitable.

May God Bless You and Yours,

Bill


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillM said:


> I wouldn't worry much about the Latter Day Saints.
> 
> They are not pacificests but actually have a pretty violent track record in history.


Yeah.... even back in the "wild west days" anyone with any sense didn't mess with the mormons.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi BillM and oldsoldier,

I am not offended; even though your comments are highly subject to interpretation and both historical fact and fiction.

"Mormons" are as diverse a group as most... I mean, how could Harry Reid and Glen Beck both be of the same faith? I wonder that all the time.

It seems to me that "Good People" are "Good People" no matter what religion they ascribe to. At least that has been my experience.

It's probably best to strategically align yourselves with Good People in times of peace and crisis.

All the Best,

Bill

P.S. The first time I ever saw someone sign-off with "All the Best" was several years ago... and it was me!  Not sure I was the first to use it, but it is fun to see it catching on!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lived amoungist them in the '70s in Wyoming. 

Last folks I would fool with...

Jimmy


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

jbillh said:


> It seems to me that "Good People" are "Good People" no matter what religion they ascribe to. At least that has been my experience.


I wish more folks felt this way instead of thinking the big 3 are the only way to go and if you are not in that group, then to heck with you.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with you all the way Asatrur!

I've been to all but a few states (as a manufacturing consultant) and worked with people of many faiths. I stand by my statement!

It seems so often we get exactly what we expect out of people. Maybe just changing our expectations can change what we get?

All the Best!

Bill


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

astig said:


> as i read more about the amish people and their way of life I came to know that they do still live in classical lifestyle which I believe hinder their growth and maximize their potential that the Lord of Host wants us to be
> 
> I think the amish people do not have cellphones, more of an Ipod -)


Amish can and do have cellphones....depends on the church. Amish congregations are autonomous and set their own standards (Ordung). Standards vary widely between churches and regions. There are huge differences between Old Order, New Order, Swartzentruber and Beachys. I was Amish until 3 years ago and there is a lot of misinformation out there. A lot of it is because of misinterpretation of Amish culture.

What do you mean "hinder their growth"?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> They are hunters.
> 
> But they would NEVER never never shoot someone... not even in self defense!
> 
> ...


 I checked out an old movie yesterday"Friendly Persuasion"Gary Cooper,Dorothy McQuire and others.

It was about yankee Quakers during the civil war.Fantastic movie.Some of them decided to fight and live,but not all.

Nobody knows for sure until they watch their kids and wives raped and murdred.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

There's a documentary on TopDocumentaryFilms.com that I watched on the Amish. It blew me away! Towards the end of the documentary, they made the Amish to be negative people. I don't believe in that but the elders of the church are a bit "corrupt". For example, their Bible is in a language that is close to German but at the same time not at all. The elders are the only ones allowed to read from it in their church. They decipher what is said into English or Pennsylvania Dutch. Anyone who questions their bible, wants it in English or Pennsylvanian Dutch is automatically excommunicated from the church and their families. These particular Amish are the Old Order Amish of Lancaster County, Pennsylvania. The weirdest thing I saw? Everyone has electricity in their house, phones, and indoor faucet water! A couple even had cars.

I believe the Amish are peaceful and it is a pleasant lifestyle.

Here's the doc: Trouble in Amish Paradise | Watch Free Documentary Online


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Who cares what the do long as they don't try to force it on anyone else.Or hurt children.Our children already have enough to deal with in the gov controlled commy perverted schools and universities.

I have'nt heard of any of the Amish,Quakers,LDS preaching hate and submission.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

backlash said:


> A lot of people know and the word will spread fast if TEOTWAWKI happens.
> Just like everyone else they will only keep their food if they are willing and able to kill those that try to take it.


hmmm ... I am pretty sure it is against everything Mormons believe to unload on a bunch of starving people while they sit on a stash of food. I think it is more likely they just have their food in a secure location where they can regulate it.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

No chance in jack smith's hell.IN case of an emergency that you most often see in the movies -- a zombie attack or a russian take over lol--maybe. IN the real life emergency first thing our friendly government will do in an emergency is declare all resources vital to state ,nation or whatever survival and enforce collection and redistribution. Redistribution will be mostly amongst themselves and those that snitch and play ball.That's where the lists that mormon church keeps of their members will come very useful.
As far as being able to protect what they hold ,buckle down and take care of themselves and their neighbors lol--well, mormons say that's what they do but I live in the area with a huge population and I must say 8 out of ten are what's called jack-mormons. Even if they follow their doctrine when noone is looking you apply a bit of pressure or offer a bit of a reward and bam--they'll snitch on their neighbors and do whatever it takes be stay safe and comfy. Happens in every society and every time. Jews are a hell of a lot hardier and more used to surviving in adverse situations but capos pop up ever time you need some.So in my humble and long-winded opinion--no chance.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Well Folks,

I kinda think in any group you'll find those that shoot and those that help-out.

No telling what the future holds in my lifetime, but I'm planning on helping as many people as I can, am preparing for such, and have many neighbors with similar values. I think that's a good thing.

Peace,

Bill


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I lived in Utah for 3 years near Ogden not much happened there as I didn't really interact much being military. But I do want to say, not being Mormon, the local cannery welcomed me with open arms. Even tho you are suppose to do everything yourself, seeing that I was physically challenged, never said a word but pitched in and did everything for me even to loading my car the way I wanted it. The gratiousness of those few precious people left quite a mark. I differ in some of their beliefs, but I want to tell you it appeared that the instruction "Love your neighbor as yourself" was rather evident.

We are going to find apostacy, beliefs of convenience more and more and in every religious belief system. As for me, it is a question of what will I do with the beam in my own eye not the sliver in anothers.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> I lived in Utah for 3 years near Ogden not much happened there as I didn't really interact much being military. But I do want to say, not being Mormon, the local cannery welcomed me with open arms. Even tho you are suppose to do everything yourself, seeing that I was physically challenged, never said a word but pitched in and did everything for me even to loading my car the way I wanted it. The gratiousness of those few precious people left quite a mark. I differ in some of their beliefs, but I want to tell you it appeared that the instruction "Love your neighbor as yourself" was rather evident.
> 
> We are going to find apostacy, beliefs of convenience more and more and in every religious belief system. As for me, it is a question of what will I do with the beam in my own eye not the sliver in anothers.


Well said!!!

Our church teaches self-reliance as well but its not something we actively assist each other with. I think most folks that prep also prep for their safety to some degree. Dunno how successful those safety/security preps will be til they are tested.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

keepitsimple said:


> hmmm ... I am pretty sure it is against everything Mormons believe to unload on a bunch of starving people while they sit on a stash of food. I think it is more likely they just have their food in a secure location where they can regulate it.


One would hope the 'civilized' times we live in would prevail if TSHTF, but the Mormons do have some skeletons in their historical closet, such as the Mountain Meadows Massacre.

From Wikipedia (and I read about it other historical accounts in years past):
"The Mountain Meadows massacre was a series of attacks on the Baker-Fancher emigrant wagon train, at Mountain Meadows in southern Utah. The attacks culminated on September 11, 1857 in the mass slaughter of the emigrant party by the Iron County district of the Utah Territorial Militia and some local Indians.

The wagon train-composed almost entirely of families from Arkansas-was bound for California on a route that passed through the Utah Territory during a turbulent period later known as the Utah War. After arriving in Salt Lake City, the Baker-Fancher party made their way south, eventually stopping to rest at Mountain Meadows. While the emigrants were camped in the meadow, nearby militia leaders including Isaac C. Haight and John D. Lee made plans to attack the wagon train. Intending to give the appearance of Indian aggression, their plan was to arm some Southern Paiute Indians and persuade them to join with a larger party of militiamen-disguised as Indians-in an attack.

During the initial assault on the wagon train, the emigrants fought back and a five-day siege ensued. Eventually fear spread among the militia's leaders that some emigrants had caught sight of white men, and had probably discovered who their attackers really were. This resulted in an order by militia commander William H. Dame for the emigrants' annihilation. Running low on water and provisions, the emigrants allowed a party of militiamen to enter their camp who assured them of their safety and escorted them out of their hasty fortification. After walking a distance from the camp, the militiamen, with the help of auxiliary forces hiding nearby, attacked the emigrants. Intending to leave no witnesses of complicity by Mormons (members of the The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints or LDS Church) in the attacks, and to prevent reprisals that would further complicate the Utah War, the perpetrators killed all the adults and older children (totaling about 120 men, women, and children). Seventeen children, all younger than seven, were spared.

Following the massacre the perpetrators hastily buried the victims, leaving their bodies vulnerable to wild animals and the climate. Local families took in the surviving children, and many of the victims' possessions were auctioned off. Investigations, temporarily interrupted by the American Civil War, resulted in nine indictments during 1874. Of the men indicted, only John D. Lee was tried in a court of law. After two trials Lee was convicted and executed. Today historians attribute the massacre to a combination of factors including both war hysteria and strident Mormon teachings. Scholars still debate whether senior Mormon leadership, including Brigham Young, directly instigated the massacre or if responsibility lies with the local leaders of southern Utah."

One does not know what one is capable of until faced with a desperate situation.

The thing about the mormons is that they DO have a great social set-up and they will work together and look after each other. I'm sure they'll be helping non-mormons, and they'll expect them to work and pull their own share, which is only right.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi gypsysue,

Of course history (and wikipedia) always fall short of telling the whole story on things. The haters and zealots use this to their advantage as they fill in the gaps. 

I like to think (not doctrine,) that when we die we may get to see a video of the happenings in this world. That would be an interesting chapter for me given the many versions I've heard about it.

Some of our forefathers were reportedly slave holders and none of our current leadership own any slaves (except for the American taxpayers) that I am aware of.

I harbor ZERO "White Guilt" for what others have done in the past and likewise had no part in it, nor will I ever take part in the massacre of anyone. That is not my way nor is it the way of the LDS.

If you attempt to kill me, my family, or any innocent person and I witness it, I will do all in my power to stop you. That includes actions that may result in your death and/or mine. I believe that is the right thing to do. Of course I am using "you" and "your" in a general sense... not referring to you personally.

Life is good and we are truly a blessed nation and people. I have heard many times "If ye are prepared ye shall not fear." I believe that and am preparing the temporal/material things and the spiritual things.

One thing is certain... nobody's gettin' outta' here alive!

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 25, 2010)

astig said:


> *Will these good people be safe from loooters and robbers?*
> I mean, they have gold mines inside their cabinets and under their stairs!


Probably be the prefered prey of those who know how to read. (Thankfully, a minority)

Question is, "Will these good people be safe from... the government, hell-bent on confiscation food stockpiles for the "Greater good" (their own needs) :dunno:


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a good family of Mormons as friends, some of the most generous folks I know. No way in hell they are going to be messed with.....not only are they well prepared food wise, but also heavily armed. Before I left the state where they lived, thier property and home were my refuge in case of bad times. I was EXPECTED to be there. Great great folks.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, the Mormons will fight to protect their supplies, and they will work together and help each other. They're leaps and bounds ahead of other churches, organizations, and other groups in planning ahead and working together. I've had a lot of contact with them from Nevada on up to Montana, and I'm quite impressed with that and with their social structure. (I don't have an opinion on their religious beliefs).

But lest we think they're some kind of floaty, pacifist group, I just pointed out they have had their moments of aggression. They'd also been kicked around, persecuted, chased from place to place, and had their founder and others killed, so they were pretty wrung out by the time of the Mountain Meadow massacre.

Don't underestimate them. I've spent my share of time wondering if they'd simply kill off the 'gentiles' (non-mormons) or work with them. The ones around here are working hard to teach people about food storage and offering their facilities to teach canning and other helpful skills, helping people buy grains and food storage in bulk. I know it's partly to make it easier if TSHTF because more people will be prepared, but I also believe they'll continue to work hard wherever it's needed to keep food being produced and available later, too. Rightfully, they show people how it's done, and expect people to do their share of the work.


----------

